# jewels and more jewels



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a 10 g that was housing some juv hemochromis lafalilis... getting ready to move to a bigger tank and yesterday 2 colored up and today I find a clutch of eggs..... about 30 of them. talk about a great feeling... and now where do i put the others growing out.....any takers?....lol jk


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

well it looks like the eggs got eaten. or they hatched and they are in the forest of java moss


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

my jewels just dont stop spawning....they are now on their 3rd successful spawn,... i have maybe close to 70 growing out in various tanks. hope yours spawn in success, i love seein the little buggas. and i wouldnt mind seeing a pic of yours, maybe?


----------

